# Membership pack



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

I paid and ordered my member's pack on 26th April, and I've not got anything through yet. Kinda disappointed 'cos I'm waiting for the membership card as proof for discount purposes so I can get my car booked in for some much-needed repair work, which is becoming quote urgent. Is there any possiblity the sending of the pack could be expedited in any way? I don't mind if the card itself is initially sent separately, if other items of the membership pack are on order and that's what's holding things up. I'll pay for a stamp and an envelope for that to be sent separately! It's just so I can get my car booked in.
Thanks!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The only thing I can say is you may have to be a little patient. The TTOC committee, reps and helpers are all volunteers and sometime works and home life can take precedence over club duties 

I'd suggest you pm nutts or t7 to see if they can expedite your application. Otherwise you could try the "contact us" form on the TTOC website (click my sig to get to the home page). Apologies if this reply is a bit late for your discount needs. :?


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks naughTTy. 
I realise, reading that back, that I sound like a bit of an ungrateful c**t! Let me point out that I'm not just joining for the discount - I had planned to join for a while - and I will be going to events, it's just that when I found out that I get a few percent off the Â£1500+ bill I'm about to run up at a certain specialist, it would be daft not to wait till I get the membership stuff!
I realise that people can be busy, and so on, and as it's run voluntarily, obviously my expectations have to be lower than if I'd just bought somethign from a commercial enterprise, it's just a little frustrating 'cos my car's off the road till I get my card through so I can book it in, and it's now been over 3 weeks! so if anyone can help, I'd be much obliged!
Look forward to all of the perks of membership, including meeting some fellow TT owners and putting some names to forum faces at events in the near future!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No worries. I didn't read it like that - just thought I would give you some kind of explanation 

Have you tried contacting them as I suggested? Not sure if Lou (Membership Sec) is out of the country at the moment as this may be a reason for the hold up (although 3-4 weeks is pretty normal).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi there TT275R - yes as suggested I have been away a lot with work recently. Your membership number is in an IM to you and your pack will be with you shortly. We are waiting for a delivery of badges and window stickers so havent been able to send the packs out until they arrived - hopefully Rob received them on Saturday so I should have them next week.

Lou


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks mate! Look forward to getting it through!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Lou,

As I applied for my membership on the 8th may, does that mean mine will be here any day soon too :roll: :roll: :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dave (plus anyone else who is waiting their pack) I'm sorry that your order has not been dispatched as promptly as normal - this is because we have been waiting for a delivery of contemporary car badges and window stickers to dispatch with your order. The good news is that thay arrived at the weekend and I am working from home this week. I will be working through the order backlog in my free time in the next couple of evenings. Hopefully your pack will be with you by the weekend.

Let me know if you have any more questions in the meantime.

Lou


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thks Lou,

Look forward to receiving the pack, and appreciate this must be a busy time of the year for the TTOC, And after a recent LEEK ! meet, I appreciate how the members of the TTOC board volounteer their own time and resources with no reward

Tony


----------

